# My 45cube tank



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice scape but now I have taco neck cramps. lol


----------



## Ho-Seong Won (Jun 24, 2018)

Oops. Sorry. And my last layout!


----------



## thequestion (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice! Do you have any issues with your [emoji222] getting out? I also have a rimless and am terrified to get one for that reason. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Or fish jumping out?

I have a 60 gallon rimless cube, and after a 6.5 inch discus jumping out through a 1 inch slot in back of tank, I have realized that tanks without lids are bound to have dead fish on floor.


----------

